# Infloor Radiant Heat



## 06Honda (Dec 25, 2011)

We have a one level bungalow with no basement heated by infloor radiant heat. The heavy duty hot water tank is run by natural gas. There is a large white thermostat attached to the infloor heating components and from my understanding from the previous owner is set to stay at 105 degrees. When taking a shower this am I noticed that the water is not as hot as normal (not cold , so after checking the thermostat it shows 80 degrees. Not sure where to start with trouble shooting, is it the hot water tank; just the thermostat of something else. Our infloor heat is working and we have hot water. Not sure if this is normal from time to time of a sign that the heating element in the hot water tan is going. The hot water tank is a rental so that would be easy to get done, do I need to call a heating contractor regards to this or call the company that rents us the hot water tank. Sorry about the long post but more info i give is better for me not being the best handyman on the block. After some input from other sources its possible I guess that the water from the pump to the floor just cooled off as demand was not needed as it bumped up later in the day to the correct setting of 105 degrees that the grey dial on the pump is set to.  

















Thanks Paul
Merry Christmas


----------



## 06Honda (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are more pics. When I got back from Church this am the thermometer shown above in the first post was back to the normal setting. Maybe it is suppose to go up and down from time to time? I am thinking that the water in the hose between the thermometer and the pump just cooled off as there was no demand for a while as it warmed up today explaining whey the temp had dropped? When I adjust the wall dial thermostat the hot water tank does kick in so maybe all is well. I turned up the hot water tank little more which has helped the taps etc. Thanks for posting back, I appreciate that.


----------



## 06Honda (Dec 25, 2011)

Just the one pump and only one grey handled valve. Here a pic of the setup, hard to get it all as its a small area. The large thermometer has a connection to the red pump and the 2 small grey boxes that are side by side.


----------

